# Thoughts on CubingUSA Heartland Championship 2020



## BenTheCubeDude (Dec 16, 2019)

This competition hasn't been scheduled yet, but if anyone has information or any thoughts on it feel free to post them here.


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Feb 3, 2020)

Update. This isn’t happening until sometime around May.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 3, 2020)

how do you know about it?


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Feb 4, 2020)

I asked Joshua Feran.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 6, 2020)

when is it going to be announced


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 6, 2020)

I’ll ask Joshua about that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 6, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I’ll ask Joshua about that




Here is the email. No responses yet. Keep you posted!







---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## Jhahoua (Feb 6, 2020)

Hey,

We do not have any dates for this competition yet and it is not likely to happen in May.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 6, 2020)

Thank you!


---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## BenTheCubeDude (Feb 7, 2020)

Sorry he just told me that May would be the easiest so that’s why I said around May


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 7, 2020)

It's fine


---------------------------------------
Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam
---------------------------------------
Lukas Batema
---------------------------------------


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 8, 2020)

Jhahoua said:


> Hey,
> 
> We do not have any dates for this competition yet and it is not likely to happen in May.


Do you know when the next 3rd coast cubing club comp is?


----------

